# repainting an aluminum boat



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Has anybody ever attempted this?

Researching on the internet I've found that most people just wash it real good, sand the paint, cover any bare spots with zinc chromate primer, sand again, wipe it down, and then paint it.

I recently bought a family boat from my wife's uncle for $500. It is a 16ft Mirrocraft with a 25 horse merc, and a decent trolling motor. It has the typical 70s green Mirrocraft paint and it is ugly. I am going to paint it red and white, but don't want to have to do it again in a couple years.

Any thoughts or experiences with this type of thing would be helpful.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

sounds like you nailed it.. first clean it good, then clean it with an alcohol based cleaner or a thinner, sand it, dry wipe it or blow it off, prime it, sand it again (if it is needed, some primers dont require sanding, others do), if sanding is not required, i would recommend lightly scuff it with a scotchbrite pad, then blow it off, wipe with an alcohol base or thinner let air dry and spray the paint...
some paints require clear coat, while some do not, if you want to save a load of cash get one that does not require it..
im not sure how you will get an even coat on the entire surface beings it will be set on something, leaving areas where paint will not get... unless you are going to suspend it in the air, or flip it upside down, im not sure...

hope this helps :beer:


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I used the zinc chromate as you mentioned and it has held up for years. A hunting buddy told me there is a new expoxy based paint that does not require the zinc chromate, but I've not tried that or even looked for it yet.
Good luck.


----------

